
Having kids makes you happier, but only when they move out: study - kareemm
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2213655-having-kids-makes-you-happier-but-only-when-they-move-out/
======
sAbakumoff
like in that old jewish story[1]..."Getting rid of that Goat was a godsend, I
feel like the house is so much larger, so much cleaner".

[1]
[http://www.politicsforum.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=109598](http://www.politicsforum.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=109598)

------
ecoled_ame
having kids shouldn't be a thing you do to affect your happiness, it should be
a thing you do to replenish the population.

~~~
spinach
We're over replenishing.

"It took over 200,000 years of human history for the world's population to
reach 1 billion;[2] and only 200 years more to reach 7 billion." [0]

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population)

